# Asian Green Bean Salad



## Kayelle (Jun 25, 2017)

I recently put this green bean salad together as a side with dinner. It was delicious, so thought I'd share the recipe.  Give it several hours to marinate in the fridge. It's even better the second day.




1  lb. thin green beans, trimmed (fresh or frozen)
kosher salt
 1/2  red onion, thinly sliced
 1 tbsp. rice vinegar
 2 tbsp. Soy Sauce
 1 tsp. honey
 1 tsp. Sriracha or other hot sauce
 1 tbsp. peanut oil
 1 pt. Grape tomatoes, halved
 1/2 c. cilantro, chopped
 1/4 c. sliced almonds, plus more for garnish



Bring  a large pot of water to a boil. Add the green beans and 1 teaspoon salt  and cook until just crisp tender, 2 to 3 minutes. Immediately transfer to a  bowl of ice water to cool. Drain.
In  a large bowl, whisk together the soy sauce, honey, Sriracha, and peanut  oil. Add the green beans and toss to coat, then toss with the tomatoes,  onion, cilantro, and almonds. Chill several hours.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 25, 2017)

That sounds really good K, didn't have have that on your plate a few nights ago?  It looked fabulous! <edit, oh there it is, that's what I thought> 
I think my Mom would like that, minus the Sriracha though, she doesn't do hot very well, but she loves Green Bean Salads, and we're having her come out here for the Christmas Season, I need to start thinking of new dishes to make for her, although, I know she would be just as happy to eat what I normally make for DH and I, that's how she ate when she lived with us back in Kaneohe, I cooked for all of us.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 25, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> 1  lb. thin green beans, trimmed
> kosher salt
> 1/2  red onion, thinly sliced
> 1 tbsp. rice vinegar
> ...


 ... snipped ...
I think this marinade would be outstanding on some quickly blanched Asparagus!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 25, 2017)

Fer sure, it would be really good with fresh asparagus too Kgirl! We're two of those people who really like cilantro, and although I use it often for Mexican cooking I forget it's also at home with Asian.

By the way, TJ's  frozen extra fine French green beans are perfect for this.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 25, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> Fer sure, it would be really good with fresh asparagus too Kgirl! We're two of those people who really like cilantro, and although I use it often for Mexican cooking I forget it's also at home with Asian.
> 
> *By the way, TJ's  frozen extra fine French green beans are perfect for this.*



Ya know K, the last two times I got those they were horrid!  I took them back and I've been leery ever since.  I was there today in fact and stood there long enough looking at the freezer case they were in for a team member to ask me if I needed help


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 25, 2017)

Oh, and in Hawaii, it's Chinese Parsley not Cilantro


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 25, 2017)

... and then I was just thinking, what about Sesame Oil rather than Peanut?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 25, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ... and then I was just thinking, what about Sesame Oil rather than Peanut?



Funny, I was thinking the same.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 25, 2017)

Looks good, and perfect timing.
Ill be up to my eyeballs in string beans ( from the garden) by next week.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 25, 2017)

Kayelle said:


> I recently put this green bean salad together as a side with dinner. It was delicious, so thought I'd share the recipe. Give it several hours to marinate in the fridge. It's even better the second day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much for sharing your recipe, Kay.  This is my kind of green bean salad, and sounds delicious!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 26, 2017)

That looks great, I copied and printed.  Thanks KL!


----------



## Sagittarius (Jun 26, 2017)

Kayelle, 

Lovely salad idea ..  And dish too !

Thank you for posting.


----------



## mariajosefinewei (Jul 1, 2017)

Yummy


----------



## msmofet (Jul 1, 2017)

Thank you Kay. C&P'd. Only thing I will change is that I will microwave steam beans no water added. I will probably need to add a bit of salt or extra soy sauce.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2017)

msmofet said:


> Thank you Kay. C&P'd. Only thing I will change is that I will microwave steam beans no water added. I will probably need to add a bit of salt or extra soy sauce.


+1. Microwaving is a great way to go for something like this. No boiling water, no ice water, no ice. I hate using all that water and energy just to pour it down the drain afterward. I also broil tomatoes to skin them rather than blanching.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 1, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> +1. Microwaving is a great way to go for something like this. No boiling water, no ice water, no ice. I hate using all that water and energy just to pour it down the drain afterward. I also broil tomatoes to skin them rather than blanching.



Plus you don't wash away all the good vitamins and minerals.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 1, 2017)

msmofet said:


> Plus you don't wash away all the good vitamins and minerals.


Yes, another good reason.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 2, 2017)

Good ideas ladies. Since I'm a California girl with a very recent memory of drought, I'm now in the good habit of water conservation forever.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 2, 2017)

Yum!

Thanks for the recipe!


----------

